# So was Randy right or wrong.



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

Since the entire thread has been derailed ('maybe this will let it get back on track) and since the whole 'beat up Randy' thing is so absurd, figured this poll won't be anymore so.  Also, since some folks just can't seem to get beyond something he did which they feel is 'wrong' (though NOT illegal, apparently some are having problem with Georgia's code on the matter but that's OK) to appreciate the whole point of his post to begin with, let's just take the flogging over to here shall we? 
So let THIS thread be the place to hash it out. Please don't flap your lips without voting. 
Note the question says did he do 'wrong' by crossing the property line, NOT was it illegal or legal.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 17, 2006)

He had probable cause (or no more so than any law officer would have) to investigate the circumstances. Also, he did not ride all over the property. According to him, he left his property and walked straight to the field where the bait was suspected to be at and found it where he suspected it to be. And, especially if he could be given a ticket on his property for hunting over his neighbor's bait, then I don't think what he did was unjustified. Remember, he didn't cross over just on a lark to snoop around for no good reason. He had suspicious circumstances.

Now, I realize that it is a can of worms, but we all have to exercise our own best judgement in each particular situation. I think Randy did OK and I would probably have done the same.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 17, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Should just be a Yes/No answer.  You will not get a poll answer from me, as you have tied two different subjects together with your question.  Baiting/Tresspassing.




I believe that Phil is trying to show the relevance between the two stances. Some people are going to say they are against trespassing but for or against baiting. Some are OK with what he did becuase they are against baiting. So, there is a commonality between the two.


----------



## Hintz (Jun 17, 2006)

who cares


----------



## marathon (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't been here that long, but long enough to get a sense of how Randy feels about baiting. I believe by what Randy conveyed to us in his thread, he did what he felt was right in his heart. It's hard to control all the worms when you open the can, but at least Randy had the determination to follow through with his convictions, which is more than some would do. Events obviously took a twist and perhaps left an everlasting scar on the face of our wildlife authority (for lack of a better term). It has certainly changed some minds as to what's the "right thing" to do any more, which in my opinion is a sad state of affairs. Even if he feels differently about it now, I must say BRAVO to Randy for doing what he thought was right at the time.


----------



## xjd33x (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm not really for or against baiting, therefore I didn't vote in the poll. I don't care if you do it, but I personally don't. As for Randy's story, I probably would have done the same thing, with the exception of contacting the warden to see if the issue was resolved before I returned to hunt.


----------



## gordylew (Jun 17, 2006)

since Randys' story only tells his side I would have to hold off on any votes.  Though I feel Randy is telling the truth about the story; the story seems fishy.  It sounds as if the warden was holding a vendetta. Most game wardens I,ve ever met would give their own mother a ticket. But being in county gov,t. I am well aware  of cronieism  and good ol' boy politics.  
I am glad it all worked out for  Randy and hope his next Turkey season is better then this one.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 17, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> I feel strongly about property owners rights.  Folks can not think they have the OK to go wherever whenever.



As well as I do

So is this the precedence we want to set forth for every hunter that it is okay to “take a look” on someone else’s property over some suspicion or because some game preferred the other guys property than mine, or happen to witness some animals feeding in a field and will not come to your setup after throwing everything at them but the kitchen sink, so it’s okay to hop the fence and see what gives

After all the debate over hunting along property lines and what not some would resort to some pretty dramatic measures to harass another sitting along a fence line but in return it is okay for someone to enter a property with out permission to investigate something that that is none of their business and by all means legal if this particular land owner placed the bait 200+ yards and out of sight of any of his stands on his own property. 

Just maybe they need to re-write the law to include a specified distance from a property line as well and not just a stand location when baiting or feeding game.

By all accounts a person maybe in the right and may have been doing everything by the letter of the law on his own property. Does that still give the right for an individual to jump a fence posted or not with out permission to investigate the property for signs of bait or supplemental feed because the hunter wants to hunt as close as possible to the adjoining property but his suspicions make him believe they are involved in some type of illegal activity.

Why choose a location so close to another’s property anyway? While scouting you notice a well used trail going to their property? You continually see game in there property and hope that you can cut them off? The neighbor is dragging game out every weekend while your season has been marginal at best? You know they bait and are taking advantage of the trails leading to and from baited site? 

Maybe land owners should put up high fence or a 8’tall screen around their properties to keep the looky loo’s out? Maybe plant rows and rows of cedar trees to keep the neighbors eyes on their own property and quit worrying about what everyone else is doing. I for one would be highly upset if I found out people were hoping my fence when ever they felt like they had a justified reason to do so all because they believe that some illegal activity maybe taking place… If that was the case why even have trespass law, why post land, cause every property leased or used for hunting would be suspect and every neighbor and hunter would be tramping around “just looking”. Laws are in place to protect the land owner and I’m sure most of you would get a little torked if you knew your neighbor was doing a little investigating with out your permission especially during hunting season.

Who would be at fault if someone happen to get shot in the process of a little investigating trespass? The land owner or the person that jumped the fence? Or the person that went on a quick trip across the field to see if there was bait and got mauled by the family pet? 

Sure hunting over bait is wrong and illegal, but is it the responsibility of another to commit a crime to prove that in fact another illegal activity is being done. 

Would this been the same issue if the same person happen to jump a fence walk straight to a corn pile in a field dressed in camo (not sure if this person ever said they left the gun on their property or not) after seeing some birds feeding at that location all the while the Game Officers were staking out that area in a sting operation because of reports of hunting over bait were reported to their office?? 
How would one get out of that scenario, Sir I swear that I was seeing if there was bait in the field, yes I crossed the fence into another property, yes I was aware it was posted, yes I was hunting turkeys, yes that is correct I walked right to the location of the bait, that’s correct I don’t have permission to enter this property, yes I was looking across the field at some turkeys I was trying to call, yes I was aware there was some feed in the field, but officer I was going to call TIPS to report this as soon as I got home…

Do what you have to do, but I will be the first one to call the man if I see some individual wandering around my hunting property in camo that has no business being there in the first place…and yes you won’t find any corn either 

to many what if's, but I know if I was a land owner and I found out some hunter was going onto my property to look at a pile of supplimental feed and calling the man on me to report that I might be hunting over bait you bet I would be a little hot under the collar....when all I was doing was feeding some deer/turkeys but now I got Game Officers crawling all over my place...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Should just be a Yes/No answer.  You will not get a poll answer from me, as you have tied two different subjects together with your question.  Baiting/Tresspassing.
> 
> I will not go into another baiting debate here.  I am still unsure if the land was posted or not.  Did Randy answer?
> Tresspassing on posted land is against the law.  A civillian can not have "probable cause" or "probably cause" that OK's an investigation of any sort on posted land.  Good Samaritan laws are an exception.  Randy did what he felt was right.  I understand his motivation.  The birds were more interested in the neighboring property than his calling.  He got a little nosey.  Brought the heat on his hunting area and got burned a little himself.  Glad it all worked out in the end, as it usually does.
> ...


I guess I wasn't clear.  This is NOT about the legality of the issue, though I guess that will continue to get discussed.  
Regarding stirring the pot, funny you mention that.  Randy posted a thread to relate an experience.  Several saw fit to bash him for crossing the property line instead of paying attention to the entire point of his thread.  I guess it's how you define pot stirring isn't it?  From my perspective, that thread got pureed into something no longer recognizable.   At least this 'pot' is for that topic.  Stir away.  
Regarding baiting being a component of the poll, as PW has alluded to, the only CRIME cited was for a violation for baiting.  Randy was trying to prevent that crime (which they were cited for as well as he) so I'm trying to determine if people's view of baiting also effect their view of his actions.   Of course people don't have to be honest in their answers (or choose not to answer as you have) but it would be interesting to note.  Don't you think?


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 17, 2006)

Only Randy can answer whether or not he was in the wrong.

But if you want my opinion, here goes.

I know Randy's stance on pretty much everything when it comes to baiting, crossbows, scopes on muzzleloaders, turkey hunting, etc...

Having said that, there is no doubt in my mind Randy was innocent of hunting over bait.  

I do think he went about it the wrong way, and that no matter how he had handled it, he was destined to catch the wrong end of it.  There seems to be more to the story than us, or maybe even Randy knows.  Small town politics are a mother, and if you dont' know the right people, or wrong the wrong people, you suffer for it.

I do think Randy could have handled it differently though.  I do not condone trespassing.  Whether it be to "check on things" or what have you.

IMO, if Randy was that concerned, and knew ahead of time the he may call TIPS, why not just go ahead and call the DNR out and let them check it out for him, instead of investigating himself?

It seems to me Randy opened himself up for a lot of un-needed trouble.  If the landowner of the adjoining property finds out it was Randy, and then a grudge starts,  who knows where that may lead?

Down here in my neck of the woods, it's a different story.  You handle your own business.  If you were to call TIPS and it's found out, expect retaliation.  Whether it be in the form or someone burning your stand down, pouring nails all over the entrance to your land, or deer shot and left laying.  As sure at the sun sets and rises, count on it.

Down here, you just don't mind other peoples business.  I'm not saying that's the right way, just the way it is.

As for the poll, Phil.  I can't answer it.  As for baiting, I think it's up to the person.  I've said it before and I'll say it again.. "Those that are currently baiting, will continue to do so, and those that aren't, will not... legal or not".

I do not hunt over bait, but if it become legal, I do support the right of each hunter to have that choice. 

I don't want someone making my decisions for me, I try and give them that same respect.

Long story short. I'm glad Randy was FOUND "Not Guilty" and wish him a better season next year, and luck with moving on from this and not giving up on a sport that I know he has a great passion for...


----------



## Todd E (Jun 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Note the question says did he do 'wrong' by crossing the property line, NOT was it illegal or legal.



Yes and I'm for baiting.


I'm sure he doesn't want folks snooping around on his land, so what gives him the right to snoop on others??
Property lines are bounderies....stay within' them on your own land where you have permission to be and you won't open yourself up a can of worms. If something happens on your land or in the public ROW's...........report it. Any where else......let those whose job it is to find illegal activities do their job.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

Todd E said:
			
		

> Yes and I'm for baiting.


Thank you for a direct answer.  Amazing how much some folks can type and not even attempt an answer at the question.  

Delton, you answered the poll (whether you clicked the button or not).  Thanks.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> LSU, here is your "direct" answer.  Plain and simple.
> 
> LEO or DNR Officer seeing you on the property of another is criminal tresspass, which is against the law and must be proven in a court of law.
> 
> ...


Hey, let me ask you two questions.  Was wrong WRONG (I'm not going to argue legality as I've said, I think three times now) in crossing the line and do you approve or disapprove of baiting?    Hmmmm, I should start a poll.   Wait a minute....

Hey thanks for asking.  You know, I sleep pretty good but it seems the older I get the softer I'd like the mattress to be.  I thought it was supposed to be the other way around?  Course I'm getting softer so maybe that makes sense?  I don't know.  I also can't eat as late as I used to before going to bed, especially real spicey stuff or that will sure enough make it a rough night.  Again, thought that was an 'old guy's' issue.  Granted this is a fairly recent manifestation (last year or so only).  Can't imagine what it's all trying to tell me......


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 17, 2006)

*Phil,good poll*

Although you have posted many,this one does cut to the point...I answered to this effect on the other "Randy bashing thread"(stared by Randy )before I saw this....He was not wrong to cross the line to verify what he already knew by practical deduction.......

If you saw small flames on a neighbors land,with no firebreak,do you wait 'til they cross your property line as an inferno before you stomp them out?
If you hear a person/hunter yelling for help on the wrong side of posted signs,do you respond,or mind your own business?

Legality?He had no criminal intent......As evidenced in his explainations of the evnts as they occured,and by the lack of prosecution on the behalf of people who are trained to recognize trespassing as a misdemeanor and that are well versed in the methods of prosecuting it successfully.

The fact that he was not prosecuted for it,is good enough for me,as a hayseed backwoods country guy concerned with personal property rights myself......


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 17, 2006)

*somebody call OSHA*



			
				WTM45 said:
			
		

> Sorry, it does not hold water.




I'm sure this guy isn't allowed on my back without safety rails.....


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 17, 2006)

*PM's work*



			
				WTM45 said:
			
		

> I'm not on your back, Matthewsman.  I am just making rebuttle to some of your opinions, just like I have to some other's opinions which are not in line with the law and its protections in this forum of open discussion.  You got personal on the other thread, and if you have an issue with me, let's handle it via PM.




From your end if it's that important to you,I could care less


----------



## dixie (Jun 17, 2006)

Randy did the 100% right thing. What if you saw 4 armed masked men sitting in a car in front of your bank? call the law or say, well its June, thats kinda close to Halloween? I wish I had neighbors that I knew would do the same as Randy did. He had a good notion the law was being broken and cked and it was and as a hunter did the right thing and ended up paying the price for it.


----------



## tearbritches (Jun 17, 2006)

who are we to judge anyone, although we may offer personal opinions. i'm not surprised he was treated that way by dnr, typical. feeding does not constitute baiting, therefore, i can't justify the trespassing...if it was. for all i can tell, he may have had verbal, implied, or written permission. i find it better to keep problems w/ adjacent landowners a private affair. it's amazing what can be accomplished by a good old fashioned visit. i try to be neighborly, and give folks the benefit of the doubt. dnr is a last resort to working out neighborhood problems, and usually is like pouring gad on a fire.


----------



## tearbritches (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry, GAS  on a fire.


----------



## jcarter (Jun 17, 2006)

why are you using randy by name in the thread. what if joe blow had crossed property line to investigate. would that had made it any more right or wrong? i dont think you cross onto someones property for any reason unless invited by the property owner. if you have suspicions you take those to the proper authorities(if you can find them) and let them deal with it. this thread and all those related to it are getting a bit stale. it doesnt matter how you word it or spin it, people are not going to see it as you want them to, so how about just letting it be.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 17, 2006)

jcarter that is a good post,...now let us sleep!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 17, 2006)

In my opinion he should not have crossed the property line to ascertain if baiting was going on, rather he should have called in the tip and let the leo take it from there.

If someone was in danger across the line or a life threatning situation was happening no problem with crossing the line.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 17, 2006)

Im glad it worked out in the end for Randy... knowing how he stands against baiting, just being associated was punishment enough Im sure.

With that said,  yes he did wrong by crossing the property line. I don't care what the law says about signs... we all know that it's just not kosher to snoop around another man's land, posted or not!!  If you are suspicious about baiting, spotlighting, murder, bank robbery, kid knapping or whatever... call the cops!!  

If the table was turned, and Randy saw those kids on his land snooping around, we would be reading a story about the ethics of respecting another man's land, and that TIPS was called to report them for tresspassing and poaching. 

You know,  it's rather comical that the ethics police of this board have preached and preached over the last couple of years, but let one of their own slip up and get in trouble and out comes the pitty party!!  Nothing wrong with being highly ethical, but you can't adjust your ethics on the fly to suite your needs in a  situation.

Again, thanks to Randy for making his personal problem public... I did learn from your expierience and I admire you for taking these debates like a man!


----------



## SBG (Jun 17, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> If someone was in danger across the line or a life threatning situation was happening no problem with crossing the line.



I agree...they are two totally different scenarios. 

I am glad that all eventually worked out for the good...but, I don't think that it is ever prudent to trespass.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> 1) why are you using randy by name in the thread. ....
> 
> 2)  this thread and all those related to it are getting a bit stale. it doesnt matter how you word it or spin it, people are not going to see it as you want them to, so how about just letting it be.


1) Well let's see.  Because it's a real life example that everyone who's read his thread is familiar with?  AND most importantly it's an attempt for those that felt compelled to highjack his thread and turn it into a 'should he have crossed the line' debate to do it here, where it's the specific point of the thread.   

2) You may be correct. Feel free to not read or respond to them.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> 1) Well let's see.  Because it's a real life example that everyone who's read his thread is familiar with?  AND most importantly it's an attempt for those that felt compelled to highjack his thread and turn it into a 'should he have crossed the line' debate to do it here, where it's the specific point of the thread.



Randy is a big boy.  I'm sure he could start his own poll if he had wished.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2006)

I think it's wrong to bait DNR officers....


----------



## 270win (Jun 17, 2006)

Glad to hear that Randy was found not guilty.
The lesson I learned is, don't call the DNR....  After hearing all this I'd never call them!!  But I would have before....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> Randy is a big boy.  I'm sure he could start his own poll if he had wished.


It's my poll, not his.  I was interested in HIS thread and got tired of the trespassing debate.  Just as well discuss the nutritional value of sunflower seeds for turkeys.  Equally relevant.  
Having said that, I'll delete it he'd like.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

Interesting, in evey other poll we've ever taken seems it's very consistent and about half the folks are FOR baiting.  Oddly enough, in this one, it's HALF that percentage.  Hmmm.......


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I was interested in HIS thread and got tired of the trespassing debate.



So you started a poll about it?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> So you started a poll about it?


IN A THREAD THAT IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE!   
A/C not working in middle Georgia tonight?!?!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

270win said:
			
		

> The lesson I learned is, don't call the DNR....  After hearing all this I'd never call them!!  But I would have before....


And THAT is what worries me the most.   
But hey, that's why the man posted the poll.  To let people make up their own minds (well and to serve as a whipping post for those that can't help themselves.).


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Looks like you are only seeking a public exposure of folks and their "ethical views" on baiting.
> A PERSON'S OPINION OF BAITING HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR POLL QUESTION!  WHY THROW THAT IN TO THE CHOICE OF ANSWERS?
> You just can't get past the fact that in the eyes of the law tresspassing is worse than supplemental feeding (legal), same as hunting over bait (criminal attempt) and killing over bait (theft by taking).


WT,
LET IT GO!  I told you (and everyone) why I asked.  To see if individual's view of our favorite topic color people's perception of his actions.  Is the concept that troubling?  Just click to the next thread if you can't get beyond that point.  (By the way, that coloring of perception goes BOTH ways you know.  For all I know, the NON baiters may be the less objective in their evaluation.  Good grief.... )


----------



## Buzz (Jun 17, 2006)

I am really surprised (and disappointed) at how many folks think it's acceptable to venture onto another man's property because you suspect they may be doing wrong.   If you feel that strongly about the wrong, then let the law enforcement do their job.

Heck - let's just change the laws where you can snoop through your neighbors house (without being invited) because you have a suspicion they might have pot or some other illegal substance \ material.    That's not much different than what some are patting on the back here.

Oh - and for the record, I don't want to see baiting legalized.


----------



## Heathen (Jun 17, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> Im glad it worked out in the end for Randy... knowing how he stands against baiting, just being associated was punishment enough Im sure.
> 
> With that said,  yes he did wrong by crossing the property line. I don't care what the law says about signs... we all know that it's just not kosher to snoop around another man's land, posted or not!!  If you are suspicious about baiting, spotlighting, murder, bank robbery, kid knapping or whatever... call the cops!!
> 
> ...



AMEN

How can you compare something like baiting to four bank robbers? I'm sure that bait is just as dangerous to the public as those bank robbers.  He being the hunter he is should have known trespassing is trespassing no matter what the reason.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> IN A THREAD THAT IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE!
> A/C not working in middle Georgia tonight?!?!


No, but the blood pressure is up a tad.. 

Some of the opinions on this are absolutely beyond left field, and entering a realm of the twilight zone...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

7x57 said:
			
		

> Heck - let's just change the laws where you can snoop through your neighbors house (without being invited) because you have a suspicion they might have pot or some other illegal substance \ material.    That's not much different than what some are patting on the back here.
> 
> Oh - and for the record, I don't want to see baiting legalized.


7,
THAT is what's funny to me.  People (not you) calling foul about trying to compare an eye witness's duty to investigate/report a possible crime such as baiting to ANYTHING else are fine with comparing walking across an open field with entering someone's domicile.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 17, 2006)

Heathen said:
			
		

> AMEN
> 
> How can you compare something like baiting to four bank robbers? I'm sure that bait is just as dangerous to the public as those bank robbers.  He being the hunter he is should have known trespassing is trespassing no matter what the reason.



{deep sarcasm}
Heathen - we both missed the special on the Discovery Channel where men who hunt over bait use it as a gateway into a life of becoming a serial killer.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> No, but the blood pressure is up a tad..


Find something important to worry about.


			
				delton said:
			
		

> Some of the opinions on this are absolutely beyond left field, and entering a realm of the twilight zone...


So everything is as usual?  Good.


----------



## leroy (Jun 17, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> If the table was turned, and Randy saw those kids on his land snooping around, we would be reading a story about the ethics of respecting another man's land, and that TIPS was called to report them for tresspassing and poaching.
> 
> 
> 
> :



This was my first thought also.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

7x57 said:
			
		

> {deep sarcasm}
> Heathen - we both missed the special on the Discovery Channel where men who hunt over bait use it as a gateway into a life of becoming a serial killer.


Hey, I saw it!  It was crazy!  It was right after the special about the guys who went from looking in a neighboring field to check out a poaching crime to breaking into homes and secretly setting up surveillance equipment!     Who knew!?!


----------



## short stop (Jun 17, 2006)

I 'll  answer in short fashion as I have worn out my feelings on the other threads ---


Yes -Randy was wrong to investigate anothers land to confirm  his '' hunch ''  .Odds are his problems will be worse next yr  with those neighbors.  


And I voted ''I am against  baiting as I hunt and live in GA ''


----------



## Howard Roark (Jun 17, 2006)

If I had written this poll I would pull the plug on it and let the issue die.


----------



## short stop (Jun 17, 2006)

Howard Roark said:
			
		

> If I had written this poll I would pull the plug on it and let the issue die.


yes --- its getting old ,Ryan


----------



## Heathen (Jun 18, 2006)

7x57 said:
			
		

> {deep sarcasm}
> Heathen - we both missed the special on the Discovery Channel where men who hunt over bait use it as a gateway into a life of becoming a serial killer.


Dang I should have Tivo'd it.


----------



## Heathen (Jun 18, 2006)

short stop said:
			
		

> Yes -Randy was wrong to investigate anothers land to confirm  his '' hunch ''  .Odds are his problems will be worse next yr  with those neighbors.


Heck they are his family not just neighbors.
Can you say Family Feud?


----------



## jcarter (Jun 18, 2006)

well pollmiester, ill just respond one more time to your thread. (with your permission of course, your highness). i didnt see my error after your first reply, or the second, or the third, fourth, fifth, sixth, seventh, along about ten you had me swaying a little. and by your 15th response in this thread i was truely convinced that you were absolutely, irrefutably, without a doubt, 100% correct in everything you have ever said in your entire life. please forgive me for being such a dullard as to put what i thought was my opinion down in here. i have seen the error in my ways and ask you to forgive your humble servant for ever thinking that i had a thought worth thinking, let alone going so far as to put it into writing. randy..ill tell you one thing you were smart about.....you got those hunting leases filled up before you broke the big story.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## camo93 (Jun 18, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> In my opinion he should not have crossed the property line to ascertain if baiting was going on, rather he should have called in the tip and let the leo take it from there.
> 
> If someone was in danger across the line or a life threatning situation was happening no problem with crossing the line.



I agree 100%


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 18, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> Im glad it worked out in the end for Randy... knowing how he stands against baiting, just being associated was punishment enough Im sure.
> 
> With that said,  yes he did wrong by crossing the property line. I don't care what the law says about signs... we all know that it's just not kosher to snoop around another man's land, posted or not!!  If you are suspicious about baiting, spotlighting, murder, bank robbery, kid knapping or whatever... call the cops!!
> 
> ...



Hit the nail right on the head


----------



## Jorge (Jun 18, 2006)

7x57 said:
			
		

> I am really surprised (and disappointed) at how many folks think it's acceptable to venture onto another man's property because you suspect they may be doing wrong.   If you feel that strongly about the wrong, then let the law enforcement do their job.
> 
> Heck - let's just change the laws where you can snoop through your neighbors house (without being invited) because you have a suspicion they might have pot or some other illegal substance \ material.    That's not much different than what some are patting on the back here.
> 
> Oh - and for the record, I don't want to see baiting legalized.


Sort of what I was thinking Buzz. What other personal rights are okay to be infringed upon because a hunch about a misdemeanor (or act of moral turpitude) is being committed?


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 18, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> why are you using randy by name in the thread. what if joe blow had crossed property line to investigate. would that had made it any more right or wrong? i dont think you cross onto someones property for any reason unless invited by the property owner. if you have suspicions you take those to the proper authorities(if you can find them) and let them deal with it. this thread and all those related to it are getting a bit stale. it doesnt matter how you word it or spin it, people are not going to see it as you want them to, so how about just letting it be.


                        leave my wife s cousin out of this.......


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 18, 2006)

*What do you know, there's hope.*



			
				jcarter said:
			
		

> well pollmiester, ill just respond one more time to your thread. (with your permission of course, your highness). i didnt see my error after your first reply, or the second, or the third, fourth, fifth, sixth, seventh, along about ten you had me swaying a little. and by your 15th response in this thread i was truely convinced that you were absolutely, irrefutably, without a doubt, 100% correct in everything you have ever said in your entire life. please forgive me for being such a dullard as to put what i thought was my opinion down in here. i have seen the error in my ways and ask you to forgive your humble servant for ever thinking that i had a thought worth thinking, let alone going so far as to put it into writing. randy..ill tell you one thing you were smart about.....you got those hunting leases filled up before you broke the big story.


Hey!  Congrats!  You are much quicker than many!  Some of 'em NEVER get it!      

Nice parting shot at the old boy too.


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 18, 2006)

Given the poll is totaly different than the question. I will not vote. However all options were not available to vote upon either. 
If there were space to vote. I could care less. I may have voted. 
The only time I have ever hunted over corn was here in Fl for pigs. I was not hunting for sport. I was hunting for bacon. None the less it is always fun. 
Now as far as the question regarding was Randy right or wrong. 
It is not my place to tell a man that he is wrong for doing what he thinks is right. On the other side of the coin, It is not my place to tell him he is right either.  That is a very good way for a person to pin ones self into a corner.  If in his mind he did what was the right thing that is all that matters. Afterall, all that matters is how one is true to ones self.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 18, 2006)

Lthomas said:
			
		

> Afterall, all that matters is how one is true to ones self.


----------



## CAL (Jun 18, 2006)

Afterall said:
			
		

> I agree!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 18, 2006)

For the record, I mis-read the question.

I meant to vote no.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 18, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> Only Randy can answer whether or not he was in the wrong.
> 
> But if you want my opinion, here goes.
> 
> ...


Great post Delton.I have been preaching "the two Georgia's"sermon for quite a while on here.Many on here live in these sub-divisions and don't know their neighbors 2 doors down.Out here in the "heartland",we know the neighbors 2 miles down the road.There are two ways of looking at game laws and such,many of the weekend warriors think that the folks out here taking over the limit,baiting,etc.are ones like they saw on Dileverance,but actually,they are Sheriffs,Deputies,Judges,Deacons of the Church,etc.and we don't go around tatling on each other.A good friend or neighbor is worth way more than that measley $100.00 some brag about receiving from DNR.........


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Jun 18, 2006)

Haven't stopped by in a while. It's good to see that nothing's changed.   

BTW, Shouldn't this poll be in the "BAITING" forum?


GSH


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 19, 2006)

If he had probable cause, I don't think he did wrong.

Simply because, I would have done the same thing to confirm my suspicion as well.

Tommy


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 19, 2006)

I dont think he did nothing wrong by getting involved. But I am a property owner and would feel violated if someone snooped on mine. But you know that is why we advertise "neighborhood watch", how is that for a new swing at it. But that depends on the relationship he had with his neighbor regarding him crossing the line. I have read some of the woody attorneys comments on here and some are way far out on a limb. Trespassing, criminal trespassing and even one about another hunter on the land withoput permission. But if he had no gun with him, he was not hunting the property and from my understanding you have to have a gun (weapon) on you to be charged with criminal trespassing. With no gun, most he did was trespass, small thing but if will stop an action of depriving our sport and robbing GA hunters and the wildlife, I could look over it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 19, 2006)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Great post Delton.I have been preaching "the two Georgia's"sermon for quite a while on here.Many on here live in these sub-divisions and don't know their neighbors 2 doors down.Out here in the "heartland",we know the neighbors 2 miles down the road.There are two ways of looking at game laws and such,many of the weekend warriors think that the folks out here taking over the limit,baiting,etc.are ones like they saw on Dileverance,but actually,they are Sheriffs,Deputies,Judges,Deacons of the Church,etc.and we don't go around tatling on each other.A good friend or neighbor is worth way more than that measley $100.00 some brag about receiving from DNR.........


What a sad way of life that you would indict your neighbors, friends, and church Deacons as criminals   
Do you just violate game laws or is incest allowed too! Where do you (and all rural folks, as you stated) draw the line?
Your posts continue to show hunting in a bad light. Is that your objective for posting in this forum?


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

I have been away for a few days and have missed all this fun.  Just to clarify, the land is not posted.  These people are kin to us as are most of those around us.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 19, 2006)

> Originally Posted by letsgohuntin
> You know, it's rather comical that the ethics police of this board have preached and preached over the last couple of years, but let one of their own slip up and get in trouble and out comes the pitty party!! Nothing wrong with being highly ethical, but you can't adjust your ethics on the fly to suite your needs in a situation.




Just for the record...I am the ethics (or more like the rules police )police and said he was not right to cross the line, but was right in calling DNR with concerns.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the additional info, Randy!  I pulled every post I made on this thread and the others.
Not because my stance regarding the law was wrong, but not applicable to this situation.
You walked on the unposted property of another (to investigate) like you have probably done many times before without any type of prior warning or notice from the owner/agent.  No issue there.  Not a criminal tresspass act, just plain old vanilla tresspassing.  ONLY AN LEO/DNR OFFICER CAN HAVE PROBABLE CAUSE!
The owner is a member of your family.  You TIPped on them about what you suspected (criminal attempt/poaching).  That was your call.  Done deal.
But, folks here preach about ethics, yet openly state property line boundaries mean nothing to them.  I find that pretty interesting......
Glad it all worked out for Randy.
Walking away...............


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Hintz said:
			
		

> who cares


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> But, folks here preach about ethics, yet openly state property line boundaries mean nothing to them.  I find that pretty interesting......



And God knows I preach more ethics than anybody.  I guess I  thought I found a case where my ethics to defend the resource was more than my ethics to cross the property line.  Sometimes you have to make decissions.  Property lines do mean something to me.  I do not cross them to hunt.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, the land is not posted.



According to the DNR, all private land in Georgia is posted.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2006)

I didn't vote due to my own personal vow never to vote on any more of GeauxLSU's polls. 

I won't say whether or not Randy was right or wrong for doing what he did. I just know that I'd never do it and if I'd found Randy or anyone else on land that I owned or leased and they were not invited guests, they'd be
"asked" to leave.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy, I did not mean for that statement to be only directed at you.  It is in general to those who openly disregard property lines.
Your situation is totally different, as you are related to the land owner and probably know his unposted property very well from years of association.  I apologize if I was offensive to you.


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, now being able to monday morning coach, Randy was both right and wrong IMO.  He has learned a lot from this issue.  He probably will never do this again.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 19, 2006)

Trespass is trespass, and as my momma always said, "two wrongs don't make one right".

It's ok to call the proper authorities who have the authority to investigate an illegal activity you believe is being committed.  It's not your right to do so.

Funny how some hunters only respect some laws, but come down so hard on others' ethics because they don't agree with some of the laws.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

Does not change the fact that Randy is a good guy!   Who, I hope, intends on continuing to do what he feels is right (lawful), and will continue in enjoying his outdoor heritage!


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

GA_Hunter said:
			
		

> Funny how some hunters only respect some laws, but come down so hard on others' ethics because they don't agree with some of the laws.



Yea.  Funny!!!


----------



## COYOTE X (Jun 19, 2006)

Well Spoken "ga Hunter". Coyote X


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> What a sad way of life that you would indict your neighbors, friends, and church Deacons as criminals
> Do you just violate game laws or is incest allowed too! Where do you (and all rural folks, as you stated) draw the line?
> Your posts continue to show hunting in a bad light. Is that your objective for posting in this forum?


No Chips,My objective in this case was to give a different perspective from one that is shared by many that frequent here.Don't go shooting the messenger because you don't like the message.I'm just backing up what Delton said about a different "code" or way of life out here when it comes to calling TIPS and such for minor little infractions such as game violations..........


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 19, 2006)

I live about as far out in the country as you can get and I have no problems turning in poachers,  thieves, pot growers...or child abusers.! And yes, if I see you shoplifting at the local walmart I'll report that too. Don't see that where you live has anything to do with whether or not you have ethics.
And just for the record, I believe Randy was wrong to trespass but right for calling in the DNR.
After reading some of these threads and recent polls, it should be no great surprise why sportsmen are their own worst enemies or that our hunting heritage is not looked upon with favor anymore by so many.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2006)

Like I clearly stated in my post,I was referring to Bubba hunting over a little corn,taking over the limit,not wearing orange vests,etc.Petty little game violations that are misdemeanors.I never said anything about robbing banks,incest,stealing,child abuse,murder,and all this other stuff some are trying to use to justify their stance..........


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

Is this the first time a thread has ever been directed at the actions of one particular person?  Don't get me wrong, I can take the heat.  I just wandered if I happen to be the first to be publically prosecuted?


----------



## Buzz (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Actually, now being able to monday morning coach, Randy was both right and wrong IMO.  He has learned a lot from this issue.  He probably will never do this again.



Actually - I think you may have summed this up pretty well here Randy.   Every one of us has done things in our life that we look back on and question whether or not it was the right thing to do.   Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## ryano (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Is this the first time a thread has ever been directed at the actions of one particular person?  Don't get me wrong, I can take the heat.  I just wandered if I happen to be the first to be publically prosecuted?



I think you are the very first one Randy  

Your actually taking the heat alot better than I would have. JT would have done banned me Im sure. I have pretty thick skin but some of these personal jabs are rediculous and uncalled for.

If I ever have an experience to share like you did, you can bet the farm I wont share it here  

BTW, Ive done spoke to you via PM on this situation. While I have been keeping up with this thread, I dont feel the need to vote.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> If I ever have an experience to share like you did, you can bet the farm I wont share it here




Exactly!! 

Just like when I was picked up for a double murder, after a few days in jail they released me cause they had the wrong person…but no way I would share that on here


----------



## ryano (Jun 19, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> Exactly!!
> 
> Just like when I was picked up for a double murder, after a few days in jail they released me cause they had the wrong person…but no way I would share that on here



uhh, I think you just did


----------



## Jorge (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Is this the first time a thread has ever been directed at the actions of one particular person?  Don't get me wrong, I can take the heat.  I just wandered if I happen to be the first to be publically prosecuted?


I would have to say this is the first time. Probably because you have not been a stranger to controversy the past.  

Heck, somebody had to be the first.


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I guess if just one of my friends here at Woody's learns something from this it will be worth it!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 19, 2006)

I say delete this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!! If it was me instead of Randy, y'all would have done heard a ear full !!!  I voted that Randy was wrong to cross the property line without permission but why is the administration here letting the members call Randy out and attack him? Just curious.


----------



## Jorge (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Is this the first time a thread has ever been directed at the actions of one particular person?...


On second thought Randy, I would have to say you are being unfairly used as a decoy. My suspecion is that the intentions of this thread really had more to do with baiting than whether you were right or wrong.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> uhh, I think you just did



Oh I mean that happend to a friend of mine


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> but why is the administration here letting the members call Randy out and attack him? Just curious.



Because they think I did the right thing and again maybe others will learn something?  I really have no problem with it.  Just leave my Momma out of it!

I have no problem with people saying I did wrong in their opinion.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> but why is the administration here letting the members call Randy out and attack him? Just curious.



Why?? it's been pretty civil from what I've read, people are asking some good questions and Bravo to Mr. Randy for answering them in a Civil manner....I think more or less people want to know all the facts, and some as myself make put the cart before the horse before knowing all the facts and post our feelings on certian issuses not so much dealing with a Certain individual or a incident but over all concern over a wide variance of issues that we may feel strongly about...

Ah, what the heck just yank this thread it is a little to hot for some to handle


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy,
The thread was an attempt to STOP the persecution in your thread that you posted to INFORM and EDUCATE people about the process.  Some people just couldn't (and still couldn't even after posting this) help themselves.  
Jorge,
I don't know how to be any clearer about my intentions.  I've stated them multiple times.  People will continue to second guess them just as they have Randy's actions.  Human nature I guess.  
I'll state it again, if Randy wants the thread pulled, I'll do it in a minute.  In the meantime, if those who it bothers would simply quit reading it or responding, there lunch would sit a lot better.  
By the way, the results of the poll are interesting and IF people are being honest (don't have the energy to go figure that part out), they are sort of refreshing.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> Ah, what the heck just yank this thread it is a little to hot for some to handle


Dollar says you could post a thread about how your momma makes the best pot roast and that would be too hot to handle for some.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Is this the first time a thread has ever been directed at the actions of one particular person?  Don't get me wrong, I can take the heat.  I just wandered if I happen to be the first to be publically prosecuted?





I hear ya brother,

Though I think Phil had your best inerests at heart when he began this thing, I still find it to be highly inapropriate IMO to single out an individual and base a thread on him.

I will not vote, and agree with others this thread should be pulled NOW  !!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 19, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> Why?? it's been pretty civil from what I've read, people are asking some good questions and Bravo to Mr. Randy for answering them in a Civil manner....I think more or less people want to know all the facts, and some as myself make put the cart before the horse before knowing all the facts and post our feelings on certian issuses not so much dealing with a Certain individual or a incident but over all concern over a wide variance of issues that we may feel strongly about...
> 
> Ah, what the heck just yank this thread it is a little to hot for some to handle



It makes no difference to me. I ain't losing any sleep over it if y'all take him to the wood shed and beat him but I was just curious how we have rules here that forbid us from calling out and attacking a certain member yet it's being allowed here. That's all.


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> It makes no difference to me. I ain't losing any sleep over it if y'all take him to the wood shed and beat him................



Thanks man?  I thought you had my back!!!


----------



## ryano (Jun 19, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> I was just curious how we have rules here that forbid us for calling out and attacking a certain member yet it's being allowed here. That's all.



thats a very valid question IMO.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

Come on LSU, what's the real motivation?

A public poll with the baiting issue thrown into the choices.  Informative, no.  Educational, no.

Why are you so intent on publically identifing folks who will break GA laws?  You have another *public* poll about lawbreaking asking the same sort of thing!
I know folks can just pass it by and not participate, but what is your motivation to out people?


----------



## #93 (Jun 19, 2006)

To answer the question, I voted "Yes and I am against baiting" It's illegal to enter someones property without permission and illegal to bait in Georgia"

BUT...... How can any of us say what we or anyone else "would have, should have" done and then pass judgement? Until your in the situation living the moment, you have no clue what YOU would have done. 

Why can't we read these post, decide on your own what YOU should do in the future if YOU were put in the situation and then learn from others experience.

All the   is just   !!


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

#93 said:
			
		

> To answer the question, I voted "Yes and I am against baiting" It's illegal to enter someones property without permission and illegal to bait in Georgia"
> 
> BUT...... How can any of us say what we or anyone else "would have, should have" done and then pass judgement? Until your in the situation living the moment, you have no clue what YOU would have done.
> 
> ...



At least one person gets it!!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> if y'all take him to the wood shed and beat him but I was just curious how we have rules here that forbid us for calling out and attacking a certain member yet it's being allowed here. That's all.



  

this is baby doody spray Compared to the whipping he would get else where or just sitting around a fire at hunt camp…. 

all things said might be a little offensive in a church setting but being grown men, and being the so called rugged outdoorsmen I think he can handle a little brow beating on this “G” rated site


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

#93 said:
			
		

> BUT...... How can any of us say what we or anyone else "would have, should have" done and then pass judgement? Until your in the situation living the moment, you have no clue what YOU would have done.
> 
> All the   is just   !!



I know of Two things I wouldn't have done First thing is I shouldn't have posted any comments in this thread


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

#93 said:
			
		

> To answer the question, I voted "Yes and I am against baiting" It's illegal to enter someones property without permission and illegal to bait in Georgia"
> 
> BUT...... How can any of us say what we or anyone else "would have, should have" done and then pass judgement? Until your in the situation living the moment, you have no clue what YOU would have done.
> Why can't we read these post, decide on your own what YOU should do in the future if YOU were put in the situation and then learn from others experience.
> ...



It is easy.  You do not go stompin' around on lands of another without permission.  You let the DNR do that.
If Randy had just said, "I called the DNR/TIP and they found corn like I suspected" then all would be understood.
Randy has heard the opinions he asked for, and has handled himself like a true man.  I admire that.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 19, 2006)

+1 on that WTM45.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Come on LSU, what's the real motivation?
> 
> A public poll with the baiting issue thrown into the choices.  Informative, no.  Educational, no.
> 
> ...


I think I said it (maybe not).  I'm trying to find out if people's opinion of baiting have colored their opinion of his actions. (Since the ENTIRE INCIDENT revolves around a baiting infraction.)   
Yep, I said it now multiple times in multiple ways.  Can I say it any other way?   
I guess some view it as an inquistion of their personal beliefs?   Who's problem is that?


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 19, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'm trying to find out if people's opinion of baiting have colored their opinion of his actions. (Since the ENTIRE INCIDENT revolves around a baiting infraction.)



were you expecting that the pro-baiters were the only one's that would vote YES (as in yes he did wrong)??


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Randy has heard the opinions he asked for, and has handled himself like a true man.  I admire that.



what he said 


If anything is to be learned from this is that Randy had an unfortunate situation happen to him and he was not ashamed to bring it up, and he took a stand and won the battle and was proud enough and comfortable enough to speak about it with his head held high, not un-like many who would have not mentioned an incident like that or who knows how many have been featured in the Glamorous Hall of Shame and we would have no clue cause we only know a handful of members and their names on this site, but would they ever admit it….No I don’t think so because people are so afraid to “Look bad” in front of a group of their peers…

I respect Randy for taking a stand, handling his situation the best he could and telling his story, even though I don’t agree with some things that transpired I still say He has been gracious enough to let people air it out and let them speak their mind on some issues...

Although I disagree with 99.93% of what he ever says I will never doubt his honesty and being up front about his Beliefs, not un-like most who will jump on the love fest band wagon because they don't want to be left out or Black listed or seen as a Baiter or a poacher....

peace out


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I think I said it (maybe not).  I'm trying to find out if people's opinion of baiting have colored their opinion of his actions. (Since the ENTIRE INCIDENT revolves around a baiting infraction.)
> Yep, I said it now multiple times in multiple ways.  Can I say it any other way?
> I guess some view it as an inquistion of their personal beliefs?   Who's problem is that?


To me it's just another futile attempt by you to throw rocks towards people that are pro-baiting.You were one of the most vocal adversaries towards folks that posted in favor of baiting and it looks to me that you try in every way to re kindle this volatile subject.This incident centered around baiting and subsequently trespassing and both are illegal........


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> were you expecting that the pro-baiters were the only one's that would vote YES (as in yes he did wrong)??
> 
> Just curious...


I was expecting that most people who were against baiting would not view his action of crossing a non posted property line to verify a baiting crime as harshly as those who are for baiting.  I was thinking we color our views of actions on BOTH sides of the fence (pun intended).  
From the poll, it would appear that is not the case for the anti-bait camp as most of them disapprove of his action.  Can't say for sure about the the probait camp since  miraculously, on this poll, only 25% of the respondents say they are pro baiting, which is half the normal numbers we've seen historically on here.  
Anyway, I wonder if my own anti-bait stance colors my view of his action.  But I can't think of ANY game law violation that I wouldn't approve of his actions to check to prompt a call to authorities so probably not.  But who knows.  Of course it's all hypothetical.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I think I said it (maybe not).  I'm trying to find out if people's opinion of baiting have colored their opinion of his actions. (Since the ENTIRE INCIDENT revolves around a baiting infraction.)   Yep, I said it now multiple times in multiple ways.  Can I say it any other way?
> I guess some view it as an inquistion of their personal beliefs?   Who's problem is that?



Let's be more accurate and detailed!  It revolves around 
1.   A suspected supplemental feeding of wildlife on another persons property observed by Randy, who did not eyewitness anyone hunting over bait.
2.  A admitted tresspass by Randy to snoop around illegally, as no civilian has the right of probable cause.
3.  A call to the DNR via the TIP line.
4.  Same DNR Officer later finds seed hulls on Randy's property and cites him for hunting over bait.
5.  Randy is found not guilty of the charge.
6.  GeauLSU wants to know who is pro tresspassing (for whatever reason) and who is pro baiting, both misdemeanor offenses in GA.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

and Yes I am a Pro-Baiter 

thank you and God Bless the Corn


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 19, 2006)

DANG voted the wrong way,ment to click 
YES, IM FOR BAITING. 
NOT THAT I BAIT NOW JUST THAT I WILL WHEN IT IS LEGAL


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

General Lee said:
			
		

> To me it's just another futile attempt by you to throw rocks towards people that are pro-baiting.You were one of the most vocal adversaries towards folks that posted in favor of baiting and it looks to me that you try in every way to re kindle this volatile subject.This incident centered around baiting and subsequently trespassing and both are illegal........


Ok, yes that's what it is.   

Maybe I should try it in French?  

Si vous essayez constamment et lisez entre les lignes, vous ne lisez jamais clairement a été écrit sur les lignes. 

And so as to not violate the rules  "If you constantly try and read BETWEEN the lines, you'll never read what's clearly written ON the lines!"   

I just made it up.  Do you like it?


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

I should note that there are some here that knew of my case before I could post about it here.  They will no dought confirm that I was going to post about it even if I had been found guilty.  One way or the other I felt it was an important lesson(s).


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2006)

Yea I like it,maybe you can add it to your sig line with the others........


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 19, 2006)

General Lee said:
			
		

> This incident centered around baiting and subsequently trespassing and both are illegal........



But not illegal for you as you have previously stated


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> But not illegal for you as you have previously stated


Where did I state Baiting was not illegal for me?


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

I am thinking about getting my own booth at the Buck-a-rama this year.  "Randy's Bashing Booth."  Maybe I'll get in one of those dunking tanks and let everybody take a shot at me?


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> But not illegal for you as you have previously stated


----------



## Buzz (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I am thinking about getting my own booth at the Buck-a-rama this year.  "Randy's Bashing Booth."  Maybe I'll get in one of those dunking tanks and let everybody take a shot at me?



For some reason Randy, I have a feeling you might enjoy that.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Yea I like it,maybe you can add it to your sig line with the others........


My posts are already shorter than my sig line(s).   But maybe it'll make the rotation one day.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I am thinking about getting my own booth at the Buck-a-rama this year.  "Randy's Bashing Booth."  Maybe I'll get in one of those dunking tanks and let everybody take a shot at me?



Up until that post you have been very mature about this.  Sounds like you are starting to "whine" a little?  Remember, you brought all this to center stage here on the Forums.  The limelight is not always warm and comforting.  It can be hot and make you sweat!  Did you not expect some folks would disagree with your actions, expecially when you have witnessed the baiting debate here firsthand?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I am thinking about getting my own booth at the Buck-a-rama this year.  "Randy's Bashing Booth."  Maybe I'll get in one of those dunking tanks and let everybody take a shot at me?


Randy, 
Yes do it and charge for it.  You could probably make enough money to retire, buy your neighbor's property and insure they don't bait it.  There seems to be no limit to the amount of grief people will give somebody trying to do right when they disagree with them, so you should cash in.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I am thinking about getting my own booth at the Buck-a-rama this year.  "Randy's Bashing Booth."  Maybe I'll get in one of those dunking tanks and let everybody take a shot at me?


 Now Randy,I said early on that I believe you and your story.Never bashed you one time,although I agree with you about 1% of the time,no matter what the subject.I do think you were trying to educate others by sharing this story.I think things went downhill when your deputy spokesperson,Phil,started trying to find out if Lee Harvey Oswald was pro or anti bait.......


----------



## #93 (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I am thinking about getting my own booth at the Buck-a-rama this year.  "Randy's Bashing Booth."  Maybe I'll get in one of those dunking tanks and let everybody take a shot at me?



Be careful, some may want it to be a whipping  booth.

I was going to suggest a re-enactment at the Buck-a-rama with a judge and jury but, I think you'd have 90% judges and 10% jury.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I am thinking about getting my own booth at the Buck-a-rama this year.  "Randy's Bashing Booth."  Maybe I'll get in one of those dunking tanks and let everybody take a shot at me?



charge a $1 a shot, guess they could toss bags of sunflower Seeds 

make it a little Challenge by putting a fence between the tank and the throwing line


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I should note that there are some here that knew of my case before I could post about it here.  They will no dought confirm that I was going to post about it even if I had been found guilty.  One way or the other I felt it was an important lesson(s).


I can confirm that.  I can also confirm you told me very clearly TWICE that you'd probably take a lot of flack for it.  I 'think' you thought people would just doubt your story and say you really were baiting but I think most know you are above lying, so instead they've concentrated their efforts on what you chose to relay about crossing a property line instead.  But you were correct, one way or the other they were gonna' get you!  I must now apologize for having more faith in our fellow hunters than I did.  Even though you were clearly trying to help EVERYONE by relating your story, they will still school when they taste blood.  Sorry, I was wrong.    Yep, it all looks promising for our future!


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

General Lee said:
			
		

> I think things went downhill when your deputy spokesperson,Phil,started trying to find out if Lee Harvey Oswald was pro or anti bait.......



yeah might be time to fire your P.R. guy and find a new one


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

General Lee said:
			
		

> I think things went downhill when your deputy spokesperson,Phil,started trying to find out if Lee Harvey Oswald was pro or anti bait.......


Things went downhill in HIS thread.  The whole point of this one was to concentrate it here and not there.  
But you do bring up an interesting point.  Was he?


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Up until that post you have been very mature about this.  Sounds like you are starting to "whine" a little?  Remember, you brought all this to center stage here on the Forums.  The limelight is not always warm and comforting.  It can be hot and make you sweat!  Did you not expect some folks would disagree with your actions, expecially when you have witnessed the baiting debate here firsthand?



You obviously don't know me!!!  If you knew me you would no that I am either really serious about that thought or it was a big joke.  I though it was a funny joke but it might make me some money.  I have a way of getting to people.  I think I could tick a few guys off at the buck-a-rama and get their spending money.  Me whine?  You don't know me.  This thing did/does bother me the way it happened.  But I learned a lot from it and am stronger by it.  I can handle the limelight!  I like it hot and sweatty!!!


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> charge a $1 a shot, guess they could toss bags of sunflower Seeds
> 
> make it a little Challenge by putting a fence between the tank and the throwing line


Now that's funny right there...........


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

This is flattering really.  I have been the center of conversation for nearly a week now.  Almost as much debate as baiting itself.  You guys really need a life.


----------



## SOD (Jun 19, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Up until that post you have been very mature about this.  Sounds like you are starting to "whine" a little?  Remember, you brought all this to center stage here on the Forums.  The limelight is not always warm and comforting.  It can be hot and make you sweat!  Did you not expect some folks would disagree with your actions, expecially when you have witnessed the baiting debate here firsthand?



Yes, he only confirmed what a lot of people already knew


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> You obviously don't know me!!!  If you knew me you would no that I am either really serious about that thought or it was a big joke.  I though it was a funny joke but it might make me some money.  I have a way of getting to people.  I think I could tick a few guys off at the buck-a-rama and get their spending money.  Me whine?  You don't know me.  This thing did/does bother me the way it happened.  But I learned a lot from it and am stronger by it.  I can handle the limelight!  I like it hot and sweatty!!!



I always took you for a very serious person.  I missed the humor in your post.  Throw in a few "dancing bannanas" or a "laughing smiley"  and I would have gotten the joke!
It is good you can laugh after all!


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

SOD said:
			
		

> Yes, he only confirmed what a lot of people already knew



Where have you been?  I certainly expected attacks from you before now.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I have a way of getting to people.  I think I could tick a few guys off at the buck-a-rama


When I said that I agreed with you 1% of the time,I was leaving myself room for occasions such as this...........


----------



## SOD (Jun 19, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> charge a $1 a shot, guess they could toss bags of sunflower Seeds
> 
> make it a little Challenge by putting a fence between the tank and the throwing line




   I'll pay ten bucks a shot!

 they'd  have to be unhulled sunflowers though, 5lb bags


----------



## Buzz (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Almost as much debate as baiting itself.  You guys really need a life.



Mr. Pot I would like to introduce you to Mr. Kettle.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I am thinking about getting my own booth at the Buck-a-rama this year.  "Randy's Bashing Booth."  Maybe I'll get in one of those dunking tanks and let everybody take a shot at me?



Only if I could use my crossbow. Or, at least put a scope on the ball.


I have never met Randy and the good Lord knows we have had some discussions on here where we didn't see eye-to-eye. I say this to emphasize that my opinion has nothing to do with who Randy is per se. But, if he could be charged with hunting over bait because his neighbor is supplemental feeding and thereby losing some hunting acreage, then I don't have a problem with him confirming his suspicions not only to report a possible situation that may be baiting instead of feeding, but to also confirm to himself that he is possibly in danger of getting a ticket from something totally out of his control. On the other side of the fence, if Randy had such a big suspicion, I would rather him cross the line and confirm that there was no feed and then go on about his business instead of report a "suspected" feed site when there wasn't one and just give the DNR another reason to be walking around and interupting my hunts. Would I have a problem with him snooping over the whole property? Yes. Problem with just investigating a small incident? No.


----------



## ryano (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> This is flattering really.  I have been the center of conversation for nearly a week now.  Almost as much debate as baiting itself.  You guys really need a life.



    

this thread reminds me of a bad wreck.


----------



## SOD (Jun 19, 2006)

7x57 said:
			
		

> Mr. Pot I would like to introduce you to Mr. Kettle.




   you guys are killing me


----------



## SOD (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Where have you been?  I certainly expected attacks from you before now.




Who me? I'm not attacking you, your attacking yourself


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 19, 2006)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Where did I state Baiting was not illegal for me?


You didn't.
You said it was a misdemeanor and rural folks don't obey those laws.
        "they are Sheriffs,Deputies,Judges,Deacons of the Church,etc.and we don't go around tatling on each other.A good friend or neighbor is worth way more than that measley $100.00 some brag about receiving from DNR........."

When you say "we" I understand you are one of those doing it. Am I wrong? Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

SOD said:
			
		

> Who me? I'm not attacking you, your attacking yourself



I thought it interesting to go to your "find all posts by SOD."  Amazing many if not most are directed at me!!!!  You only seem to contribute when it is an attack on me.  Ready to pay to throw yet??


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> You didn't.
> You said it was a misdemeanor and rural folks don't obey those laws.
> "they are Sheriffs,Deputies,Judges,Deacons of the Church,etc.and we don't go around tatling on each other.A good friend or neighbor is worth way more than that measley $100.00 some brag about receiving from DNR........."
> 
> When you say "we" I understand you are one of those doing it. Am I wrong? Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


 Yes,I said it was being done by some,but I never said it wasn't illegal............


----------



## Jorge (Jun 19, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Things went downhill in HIS thread.  The whole point of this one was to concentrate it here and not there...


Horse pucky. You don't have that kind of foresight. You can type it in English, french or Swahili for all I care. The only reason you created this thread was to try to draw some sort of a parallel between those bashing Randy in his thread and illegal baiting. (BTW - I'm anti-baiting)


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> This is flattering really.  I have been the center of conversation for nearly a week now.  Almost as much debate as baiting itself.  You guys really need a life.



Randy I think you are going to be " it " until hunting season gets here and minds start to wander to the woods...


----------



## SOD (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I thought it interesting to go to your "find all posts by SOD."  Amazing many if not most are directed at me!!!!  You only seem to contribute when it is an attack on me.  Ready to pay to throw yet??





oh yes, I go out of my way for a fellow poacher.


What's the matter, all those times you called other people poachers finally caught up with ya!   

I love it, you got your just rewards!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Horse pucky. You don't have that kind of foresight. You can type it in English, french or Swahili for all I care. The only reason you created this thread was to try to draw some sort of a parallel between those bashing Randy in his thread and illegal baiting. (BTW - I'm anti-baiting)



Actully he did have that kind of foresight.  But he may have gotten the idea from me.  I actaully told him that I thought the ones who would bash me the most would be the pro-baiters.  As it turned out a lot of anti-baiters believed it wrong to.


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

SOD said:
			
		

> oh yes, I go out of my way for a fellow poacher.
> 
> 
> What's the matter, all those times you called other people poachers finally caught up with ya!
> ...



You obviously are not following this case!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> we don't go around tatling on each other.A good friend or neighbor is worth way more than that measley $100.00 some brag about receiving from DNR........."



hey do what ya gotta do to pay the rent on that run down double wide and that $35k pickup 

$100 can buy ya alot of corn


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> You obviously are not following this case!!!


----------



## ryano (Jun 19, 2006)

SOD said:
			
		

> I love it, you got your just rewards!!!!



EXACTLY! That just reward is called NOT GUILTY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> hey do what ya gotta do to pay the rent on that run down double wide and that $35k pickup
> 
> $100 can buy ya alot of corn



For the record, I did not receive any reward and I can make the payments on my run down double wide and 45K (you got your numbers wrong) Tahoe and my 20K boat without the reward.  My wife has a good job!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Horse pucky. You don't have that kind of foresight. You can type it in English, french or Swahili for all I care. The only reason you created this thread was to try to draw some sort of a parallel between those bashing Randy in his thread and illegal baiting. (BTW - I'm anti-baiting)


You mean like I've stated now.... (ok I've lost how many times now) MULTIPLE times before?!?!   

His thread went off course, I wanted to get it back on course and put it here and see if people's views on baiting (on BOTH sides) are coloring their opinion of his actions.  
If I knew Swahili, I'd try that.


----------



## SOD (Jun 19, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> hey do what ya gotta do to pay the rent on that run down double wide and that $35k pickup
> 
> $100 can buy ya alot of corn




 


tears comming down, tooooooooooo funny!


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Only if I could use my crossbow. Or, at least put a scope on the ball.
> 
> 
> I have never met Randy and the good Lord knows we have had some discussions on here where we didn't see eye-to-eye. I say this to emphasize that my opinion has nothing to do with who Randy is per se. But, if he could be charged with hunting over bait because his neighbor is supplemental feeding and thereby losing some hunting acreage, then I don't have a problem with him confirming his suspicions not only to report a possible situation that may be baiting instead of feeding, but to also confirm to himself that he is possibly in danger of getting a ticket from something totally out of his control. On the other side of the fence, if Randy had such a big suspicion, I would rather him cross the line and confirm that there was no feed and then go on about his business instead of report a "suspected" feed site when there wasn't one and just give the DNR another reason to be walking around and interupting my hunts. Would I have a problem with him snooping over the whole property? Yes. Problem with just investigating a small incident? No.



PWalls,
Where do I begin!  You have to get over this idea that every civilian has the right to conduct a probable cause search.  ONLY LEO/DNR OFFICERS CAN!  If you activate TIP, prepare for the law to come investigate you, your neighbors, and the whole area.  THAT IS THE POINT OF THIS WHOLE THING!  When bringing on the heat, get ready for some pressure, and have your ship squared away first!
STAY OFF THE LAND OF OTHERS!  Will you come across my fence, past my signs, and check out my land because you "suspect" I have corn, or pot, or meth?  You better not!  You will be spending weekends in an orange jumpsuit picking up trash instead of hunting!  Tresspass while armed (criminal tresspass) and it might not turn out that good.  CALL THE LAW.  IT'S WHAT THEY DO!

I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO FIND A CASE WHERE A CITATION FOR HUNTING OVER BAIT WAS UPHELD (person found guilty) WHEN THE BAIT WAS ON LANDS OF ANOTHER, AND ANY REASONABLE AND PRUDENT PERSON DID NOT KNOW THAT BAIT WAS THERE (sight, smell, was previously told by anyone, knew it to be so) WHILE HUNTING ON THEIR OWN LAND.

It is best to not know.  I did not say look the other way, but you can put up a good defense to the charges if you have no reasonable way of knowing what your neighbor is doing.  Just as it should be.


----------



## SOD (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> For the record, I did not receive any reward and I can make the payments on my run down double wide and 45K (you got your numbers wrong) Tahoe and my 20K boat without the reward.  My wife has a good job!!!!




Edited to remove comments.  fredw.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> For the record, I did not receive any reward and I can make the payments on my run down double wide and 45K (you got your numbers wrong) Tahoe and my 20K boat without the reward.  My wife has a good job!!!!



 

wasn't talk'n about you I was making reference to the "Good Ol'boys" that don't tell on each other 


You obviously are not following this case!!!


----------



## Jorge (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Actully he did have that kind of foresight.  But he may have gotten the idea from me.  I actaully told him that I thought the ones who would bash me the most would be the pro-baiters.  As it turned out a lot of anti-baiters believed it wrong to.



I think you just proved my point.  

My hat is off to you Randy. You have certainly dished out your fair share in the past and you have proven here you can take it.


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

Not quite but my car is.  Got to decide where your priorities are you know!!!

Edited to remove comments pulled from another post.  fredw.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 19, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> wasn't talk'n about you I was making reference to the "Good Ol'boys" that don't tell on each other
> 
> 
> You obviously are not following this case!!!



I was following.... it was sarcasm, right?


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Not quite but my car is.  Got to decide where your priorities are you know!!!



   

For the record I did once have a Truck that cost more than my shack 

pretty bad when you have to pile the wife and kids in your truck to get some A/C during those hot summer nights


----------



## BigGun (Jun 19, 2006)

and you know he doesn't have a computer at home, he can only logon at work.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> I was following.... it was sarcasm, right?



  


huh? me speak no english


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> I was following.... it was sarcasm, right?



I won't tell if you don't


----------



## Buzz (Jun 19, 2006)

Who cares who lives where?   I live in what most would consider a nice house - yet plenty of others live in houses that makes mine look like a cardboard box.

So what...


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

BigGun said:
			
		

> and you know he doesn't have a computer at home, he can only logon at work.



hey that's a little below the belt there mister


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 19, 2006)

Exactly, 7x57!  The one thing they ALL have in common is they have a PROPERTY LINE!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 19, 2006)

7x57 said:
			
		

> Who cares who lives where?   I live in what most would consider a nice house - yet plenty of others live in houses that makes mine look like a cardboard box.
> 
> So what...


Let 'em run 7.  True colors are a beautiful thing to see.....


----------



## fredw (Jun 19, 2006)

*Randy has been a fine fellow*

to take all of the input he's gotten and keep it at an appropriate level.  

However, I am concerned that some other posts are getting a little too personal.  

I believe this thread has served its purpose (awareness and discussion) and I'm closing it to further discussion.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 19, 2006)

7x57 said:
			
		

> Who cares who lives where?   I live in what most would consider a nice house - yet plenty of others live in houses that makes mine look like a cardboard box.
> 
> So what...




man I'm sorry to hear that.....Call TIPS and get ya a $100 and get you a bigger box


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2006)

BigGun said:
			
		

> and you know he doesn't have a computer at home, he can only logon at work.



Correct we don't have electricity out that far yet.  But when we do you guys better look out!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 19, 2006)

For those still reading this....the only reason we left some of the comments out there is to show how idiotic some can be.  Randy has dished out his share and has taken his share.  

enough


----------

